# Kingfisher fishing



## rondv (Aug 5, 2012)

She is quite a fisher!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2012)

That`s a very good picture.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the best kingfisher photos I have seen !!   Awesome !


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2012)

beautiful ! i have yet to find a cooperative one !


----------



## rip18 (Aug 5, 2012)

WOW!  JUST WOW!

What a way to start in the photo forum!  Welcome!

That's one more splendid shot of a beautimous bird!


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2012)

Great shot!Welcome and please visit more often!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Shug (Aug 6, 2012)

Great capture


----------



## john.lee (Aug 6, 2012)

Great pic!


----------



## carver (Aug 6, 2012)

Great shot


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 6, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> One of the best kingfisher photos I have seen !!   Awesome !


+1



rip18 said:


> WOW!  JUST WOW!
> That's one more splendid shot of a beautimous bird!


+1

great avitar also! She speared it. 

What camera an lens ya usin"?

Love to hear that rattle and see their flight.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2012)

Fantastic capture - way to go!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree with the earlier post. One of the best I've seen of this species.


----------



## rondv (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I joined the forum recently for fishing and just noticed the photography forum. I know I'll enjoy the post and would like to post some of my favorites also.

Nikon D300
200-400mm f4


----------



## cornpile (Aug 7, 2012)

Bookworthy shot ,shes a beauty


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 8, 2012)

Truly awesome!  They are beautiful, but skittish.  You must be living right!


----------

